# Arriving 1st - 7th April 2015



## Gizmo (24/3/15)

Even more goodies

30W isticks back in stock

KBox

Subtank Mini Glass

EGO One XL

Coloured O-Rings Subtank

iStick 50W Restock

Artic Tank

Artic Coils

Unicorn Mod 150W

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## skola (30/3/15)

Howsit @Gizmo, could you please tell me what the 50w iStick would cost? Checked the website but there's only the 30w on there.


----------



## Ollie (30/3/15)

50w iSticks...


----------

